# How do you catch jumping bass?



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok so ive seen bass jumping like crazy at the ford field pond. How does a man go about catching a bass? Their feeding off the top so top water lures? But ive never caught a bass with a top water lure there. Any ideas other than bread and worms?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

There is no sure fire way, but what I would do is cast where you saw the fish jump, and make a slow retrieve. If the fish is still in the area, it may see your bait/lure and hit it. I am partial to Mepps spinner-type lures, which can be fished at almost any depth. 

If you have a spinner, like a Mepps, cast it to where you saw the fish jump, then count to three while the lure sinks a bit, then slowly retrieve. If the fish is still around you have a good chance to catch it.


----------



## DoninNe (Jan 24, 2008)

Are you sure they are bass and not carp? Carp love to jump all the time with no apparent reason. Carp will rocket straight up into the air up to 2 feet. Bass usually just feed on the surface and don't get a lot of air. I am not saying they are not bass, just that they could be carp. Carp jump all time.
As far as bass go, sometimes throwing a soft plastic in there will produce better results. Just throw where you saw the slash and let it sink. They will think it is a bait fish they killed or stunned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

One was for sure a carp. The others were obviously smallmouth bass.


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

zara spook


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Black rubber worm fished really really slow.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Shotgun????????


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

joe66 said:


> zara spook


Yep.


----------



## hunter62 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd go with a chug bug, frog pattern for starters.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Reminds me of a story about the very 1st spinner bait I ever purchased, I was pan fishing as usual with a buddy, ultra lite rod 6lb line, seen a huge bass break water chasing something, so I tied on that single blade Colorado spinnerbait with black skirt cast it exactly on the spot let it sink and BAM it hit, drag was screaming and i never seen that spinner bait again, I got 1 lousy cast out of it, but I was hooked on bass fishing for LIFE!

BD


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Any top water bait is gunna be good in this situation, walk the dog and wait for the bite

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

What top waters would you reccomend for muddy water?! Colors, size, brands,etx


----------



## MI MAN (Feb 11, 2009)

If you see shiners jumping I would run a double fluke combo. Google "rigging a double fluke" for a discription.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Another fan of a fluke, I don't mess with the double though.
here is a video of it in action.
http://youtu.be/KKGuklBSN4U


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> Shotgun????????



12 gauge pump, oh yeah. Now... Does one yell "PULL" or "JUMP" ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

basshunter125 said:


> How does a man go about catching a bass?


With a baseball bat and a smile! :coolgleam:lol:


----------



## Nick the Fish (Jul 4, 2009)

I might suggest a Heddon Tiny Torpedo or if you can cast one, a popper, Hulapopper if you like, but just a regular little old popper and twitch it!
Good Luck!

NtF
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

swamptromper said:


> 12 gauge pump, oh yeah. Now... Does one yell "PULL" or "JUMP" ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I prefer "PULL" but whatever you feel like I suppose. :coolgleam:


----------



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

When the fish are jumpin' I tie on a small popper, fly, or spider with a water bobber about 5-6' above the popper. Give it a tug and let it sit, give it a tug and let it sit.....It's a great time watching a big fish mouth just engulf your fly and take off.....this method works for many types of fish.


----------

